

Ask HN: How to make a test suite? - bravura

I am building some software, which right now just works on Unix (no web stuff, yet). The code is a handle of scripts, mostly python and perl.<p>Can anyone suggest a good software package for building a test suite? I would like to simplify the process of creating and running sanity checks.
======
makecheck
Look for "doctest" and "unittest" in the Python standard library. You can run
pydoc on either of those names for more, and find tutorials online.

------
davidw
Use whatever Python/Perl give you.

